# Beach Time



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Went to the beach last Monday! 

Old guys supervising





Jack patrolling the shoreline



Heathens











Rocky


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool pictures! Good way to cool down on a hot day. 
3rd picture from the bottom - is that pup really walking on water??


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Cool pictures! Good way to cool down on a hot day.
> 3rd picture from the bottom - is that pup really walking on water??


LOL! Yes, he was walking on water! Actually what he does to move thru the water as rapidly as he does is he propels his entire body up and out of the water to go forward. But I snapped the pic at the right time!


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

cool, I can't wait to go to the beach!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

You take such nice pictures. Looks like they all had a good time.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

haha, I guessed he was in the middle of a jump. What made me laugh though is that the front of his body doesn't look like he's leaping, and the way his head is looking into the distance, not downwards just like he's just running normally! That's funny!


----------

